# Playing football in Barcelona



## mark.k (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello,
I've just moved to Barcelona for a workshop, and I'll be staying here for 2 months. I am a big football lover, and I used to play one game weekly with my lads. 
Now that's something I have to keep doing, because it's like a drug to me or whatever you want to call it. I am seeking a group of people who play regularily, and who'd welcome an additinal player abord.
I don't mean to sound stupid, but if anyone could help, please, let me know.
Mark


----------



## mark.k (Sep 19, 2009)

By the way, by football, I mean real football, not American football. It should be easy here because every single person seems to be excited when FCB are playing.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

mark.k said:


> By the way, by football, I mean real football, not American football. It should be easy here because every single person seems to be excited when FCB are playing.


Can't think why when they have Sant Andreu just down the road.


----------

